# Boulder Creek Wood



## Claytonious (Jan 17, 2008)

On Sunday I noticed a big log stuck at the bottom of Elephant Buttress on Boulder Creek. It was stuck on that big rock right in the middle of the channel at the bottom of the rapid. I think you could still take the normal lines either to the left or the right of the big rock. Just something to take note of.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Thanks Clayton. I just went and peeked at it; that is a big log. hopefully it doesn't start collecting buddies. Left line is unaffected, right line would be tighter. Could be a bad day for a swimming line. 

We need some more details about Satuday's swimming on said rapid. I'm guessing if it were you you would have included that detail. We waited an hour or more down by the library. I had to blaze through due to a sinking craft.


----------



## Claytonious (Jan 17, 2008)

Dave Frank said:


> Thanks Clayton. I just went and peeked at it; that is a big log. hopefully it doesn't start collecting buddies. Left line is unaffected, right line would be tighter. Could be a bad day for a swimming line.
> 
> We need some more details about Satuday's swimming on said rapid. I'm guessing if it were you you would have included that detail. We waited an hour or more down by the library. I had to blaze through due to a sinking craft.


It wasn't me fortunately. I won't name names, but he is a much better paddler than me. The victim will have to reveal themselves when they see fit. There was a drysuit torn in the process. The kayak pinned at the top of that mank pile rapid just below buttress. It took 30 minutes to extract it. 

I then continued my run into town and dealt with another swimmer and boat. Fun times, no gear was lost and nobody was hurt too bad.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Claytonious said:


> It wasn't me fortunately. I won't name names, but he is a much better paddler than me.


Evidence would indicate otherwise.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Red suit or orange?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Claytonious (Jan 17, 2008)

Dave Frank said:


> Red suit or orange?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


I am color blind so I can't help there.


----------

